# Exhaust Manifold Surfaces



## CTCarGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

I took off the right side exhaust manifold on my 71 GTO today since it was leaking like a blown gasket. The gasket had no breaks but I did notice an area on the twin ports that was slightly depressed and the gasket looked like it leaked from there. The pictures below show the depression. I don't know if it can be milled out or I need to replace the manifold. I considered putting in headers but the cost is way to high for me to handle right now. Suggestions?
Larry in Simsbury CT


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Try some of these:

PONTIAC Header Exhaust/Manifold Gasket

They're thick graphite and can adapt to surface imperfections like that. You could also try stacking multiple regular gaskets, but that's less "definite".

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Take it to a machine shop and they can mill a few mm off and get you a true flat surface.


----------

